# Llanta Para Carretera?



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos, esta mañana salimos a rodar con el grupo, y ya pusimos fecha para nuestro tradicional viaje anual a Puerto Vallarta, la fecha quedó para la ultima semana de octubre.
Nada mas que para este año se decidió agregarle un tramito mas.
Aproximadamente unos 250 Km.
Estos van a ser por pavimento por la Autopista Guadalajara- Puerto Vallarta. Y ya como siempre de Mascota a Puerto Vallarta por el cerro.
Mi pregunta es que como tenemos que llevar una sola bici, lo mas viable es nada mas hacer el cambio de llantas entre el pavimento y la montaña. Si alguien sabe de una llanta delgada y que ruede rapido que se use para carretera exclusivamente?  

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Date una vuelta por Maisterwerk en GDL. Ellos traen Schwalbe y tenen varias "city" en su catalogo. Delgadas y gordas, en slick.

Si no quieres cambiar llantas, puedes optar por unas Larsen TT 1.9" (que en realidad son mas delgadas que eso) o incluso una Oriflame que es un semi-slick.

Hay, o habia, una Tornel que era totalmente Slick (dibujo similar al que traen los Scooters) y venia en 1.95" y 2.10"... Valen nada y para lo que la quieres, iria bien sin tener que desembolsar una cantidad considerable. Esas las encuentras en tiendas "sin prestigio".

Si trajeras discos, incluso podrias armarte unas ruedas de carretera o 29" (son lo mismo, con diferente nombre) baratonas... pero con los vee's, tienes que hacer muchas adaptaciones en los frenos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Información .*



Warp said:


> Date una vuelta por Maisterwerk en GDL. Ellos traen Schwalbe .
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Date una vuelta por Maisterwerk en GDL. Ellos traen Schwalbe .
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

De ruta no sé nada, pero la tienda de Manuel Maisterra (ex-Maistework) está en la calle de circuito Madrigal, en la curva junto al mini-centro comercial junto a Bancomer.
Mismas marcas, misma tienda, mismo dueño,solo diferente nombre y localización.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola amigos:
Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias, yo realmente de ruta tampoco se nada, por eso fue de que hice esta pregunta en el foro para orientarme.
Ya he estado investigando por mi cuenta y en JensonUSA tienen varios modelos de diferentes marcas como Kenda, Maxxis, etc., del tipo slick que van en medidas de 1.5, 1.75 y 1.90 de ancho, y no estan nada caras aprox. de 16 a 25 dolares por llanta, e inclusive en la descripcion de las llantas dice que son precisamente para intercambiar llantas en bici de montaña para entrenamientos en carretera o conmutear.



> Warp[QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > Hay, o habia, una Tornel que era totalmente Slick (dibujo similar al que traen los Scooters) y venia en 1.95" y 2.10"... Valen nada y para lo que la quieres, iria bien sin tener que desembolsar una cantidad considerable. Esas las encuentras en tiendas "sin prestigio".
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Btw*

Aprovechando el post, ahi les va otra pregunta para los mas picudos de las suspensiones:
Vi por ahi en una tienda en USA que tienen con muy buenos descuentos la tijera Marzocchi 66 R3, esta tijera tiene un recorrido de 180 mm. Mi pregunta es si hay manera por medio de un ajuste interno reducirse a 160 mm?
Y si me la recomiendan el cartucho R3 de Marzocchi (año 2008), ya que como es bien sabido Marzocchi tuvo muchisimos problemas con otros cartuchos en sus suspensiones 2008.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Pero eso de cabiarle el tamaño de las ruedas ya se me hace demasiado rollo, pero gracias de cualquier manera, yo tampoco nunca me hubiera imaginado que se le podrian cambiar el tamaño de las ruedas a una bici de montaña :eekster: Es algo de cultura general para mi enciclopedia del ciclista contemporaneo :thumbsup:


Bueno, hice una descripcion demasiado bruta... Siempre que haya espacio, puedes hacerlo y el compromiso es que tienes que poner una llanta mas chaparra.

Imaginate que a tu coche en lugar de ponerle llantas de 14", le pones de 16". Tu rin va a ser mas alto, asi que para que quepa, tienes que poner una llanta mas chaparrita.

Ya habia visto posteado en el foro que los 29'eros le ponen llantas de carretera (creo que 700c) a sus aros de 29".... y el otro dia vi en un taller (Trasvision de Satelite) una bici con llantas 29 y rin de carretera.

Creo que las 66RC3 tuvierom muchos problemas... incluso creo que el problema era el chassis, no tanto los cartuchos. Sellos volados, malos bushings, juego entre barras y botellas, etc.

Me parece que el Tacu me comentaba que los cartuchos tambien salieron malones.

Yo le pondria el ojo a una Totem o incluso una RS Domain. La Domain es la hermana fea de la Lyrik, pero funciona de pelos.... y ya vienen a 160mm.

Las 55 ni las voltees a ver... Tienen un record pesimo. Un amigo tiene tres (dos TST2 y una R), de las cuales por lo menos una (TST2) ya le fallo. Nada grave, pero se iba quedando de a poco sin recorrido. La accion del QR del eje pasante es inconsistente entre las tres... dos andan bien, pero la otra cuando quieres cambiar la posicion de la palanca, tienes que darle con tantas ganas que parece que se va a romper.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Alejense de Marzocchi 2008. POR NINGUNA RAZÓN COMPREN UNA 2008.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Alejense de Marzocchi 2008. POR NINGUNA RAZÓN COMPREN UNA 2008.


Gracias por la info Tacu y Warp.
Si esa era la idea que tenia de las Marzocchi 2008, pero por las grandes rebajas que les estan haciendo cualquiera cae en la tentacion de una de estas.
Pero mas vale gastarle un poco mas y comprar algo que no vaya a dar problemas despues.
Ahora mis 2 candidatas para mi nuevo proyectito 6 x 6, son la Lirik solo air y la Fox 36 Float 2009.
Nada mas me voy a esperar a ver si la lirik 2009 trae algun cambio interesante o si la 2008 la rebajan para cuando salgan las 2009.
Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Es Lyrik no Lirik ni Lyric.

2009 probablemente no traiga cambios en RockShox sino hasta 2010.


----------

